# Paris attacks



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2015)

It's hard to sort potential scams and frauds sometimes but this sounds good It has a list of links to sort through so do your research....http://www.ibtimes.com/ho...rovide-shelter-2185001


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2015)

... and as always, no matter where you live, GIVE BLOOD!!!


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 15, 2015)

man. this is a bad thing , Paris is a nice place , you just cant get a way from crazy people.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 15, 2015)

I haven't heard the media mention it yet, but I wonder if ISIS intentionally planned the attack to occur on a ...                                            *Friday the 13th*


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 17, 2015)

And don't lump all Muslims as Terrorists at some Republican candidates are doing........pretty shameful in my opinion....


----------



## Nevadabottles (Nov 17, 2015)

This ISIS thing is getting out of control.


----------



## edspider (Nov 21, 2015)

Who is the Republican candidate that lumps all Muslims as Terrorists, what I here is that all Muslims are not terrorists but all terrorists are Muslims, only shameful in my opinion is  when the truth is not reporting correctly. My opinion.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome Ed and to every one,.This was not started as a political debate and before it turns into one I'm going to lock the thread. It was intended to let people know of options to donate time and/or funds in support of the victims.I appreciate the comment though.


----------

